# Stalking a sleeper



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jun 25, 2017)

Went to do some scouting yesterday and decided to bring my australian shepherd along for the ride. I've been trying to train her to track and point big game as an outlet for her energy/creativity so when I spotted this bear in a tree I whipped out the camera and let her do her thing. She ended up tracking down two more after this too. Couldn't be more proud!


----------



## FMBear (Jun 25, 2017)

Great video!


----------



## oatmeal1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Awesome video! Love taking my Brittany to the woods.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 26, 2017)

I believe I could find a more comfortable place to sleep if I was a bear! Just kidding great video.


----------



## mar0311 (Jun 26, 2017)

*mar0311*

Very Cool..Nothing like watching a dog work..


----------



## jbogg (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice video!  I have never seen a bear sleeping in a tree.  A few raccoons, but never a bear.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! That's not something your gona see everyday!


----------



## jcannon46609 (Jun 27, 2017)

If you are where I think you are, had a very large boar come straight down the entrance path towards me last year during bow season. Just could not get him in range.....


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jun 28, 2017)

I know exactly where that is I think, great spot


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 29, 2017)

That spot looks familiar to me too, but could be any mtn wma wildlife opening.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 29, 2017)

He gone!


That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing your secret spot.  Lol


----------



## buckeroo (Jul 1, 2017)

Cool video!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2017)

I like the video but I would've bet money that bear was about to go higher but nope... He skint that tree like it was a fire pole


----------

